# Pole Dancing Doll???? WTF?!?



## celtic_crippler (Sep 2, 2009)

This is not a joke, this doll is for real...

http://www.geekologie.com/2009/08/good_example_a_pole_dancing_do.php


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 2, 2009)

:barf:

Egad! And I thought it was icky that my sister-in-law is a "Pole Master."


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 2, 2009)

Quite amusing how much outrage a (clothed) doll like this causes when there are literally billions of toy weapons being sold...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2009)

Cirdan said:


> Quite amusing how much outrage a (clothed) doll like this causes when there are literally billions of toy weapons being sold...


Yeah, because weapons are as immoral as strippers...


----------



## Carol (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey man, Hollywood poses preteen girls with stripper poles.  Get 'em comfortable with the degradation while they are young.

http://hollywooddame.com/2009/08/07/miley-cyrus-little-sister-noah-stripper-pole-party-photos/


----------



## Scott T (Sep 2, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, because weapons are as immoral as strippers...


When used to kill people, absolutely, and much more so.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 2, 2009)

As much as people would like to believe the "strippers are just college girls making some money..." meme, 90% of strippers (my percentage estimate) I have ever dealt with were dope addicted, sexually abused as children, and many downright mentally ill women who are also hooking and associated with various criminal activities and/or being used as commodities by criminal organizations.

Toy weapons, on the other hand are as old as stick swords used by young boys as far back as any historian can find and when associated with being the "white hat"..."good guy"..."valorous knight"..etc. Can foster the principles of honor, duty, service and all the other things we "martial artists" here espouse. 

May as well say:

"Quite amusing how much outrage a (clothed) doll like this causes when we all go to classes on how to beat, stab, choke and bludgeon other human beings."


----------



## Carol (Sep 2, 2009)

I thoroughly intend on teaching my new niece/nephews how to use weapons. I have absolutely no intention of teaching them to be strippers or any other role in the sex trade.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2009)

Life imitates South Park? Kinda looks like a "Stupid Spoiled Whore Playset"
Oh, that was Stupid Spoiled Whore VIDEO Playset... never mind then...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I thoroughly intend on teaching my new niece/nephews how to use weapons. I have absolutely no intention of teaching them to be strippers or any other role in the sex trade.


The fun aunt, just not the really really fun aunt...


----------



## Carol (Sep 2, 2009)

Big Don said:


> The fun aunt, just not the really really fun aunt...


 
Sounds about right


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 3, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> As much as people would like to believe the "strippers are just college girls making some money..." meme, 90% of strippers (my percentage estimate) I have ever dealt with were dope addicted, sexually abused as children, and many downright mentally ill women who are also hooking and associated with various criminal activities and/or being used as commodities by criminal organizations.
> 
> Toy weapons, on the other hand are as old as stick swords used by young boys as far back as any historian can find and when associated with being the "white hat"..."good guy"..."valorous knight"..etc. Can foster the principles of honor, duty, service and all the other things we "martial artists" here espouse.


 
Thank you for making my point


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 3, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, because weapons are as immoral as strippers...



What's immoral about stripping?
Or what's immoral about 2 consenting adults exchanging sexual services for money?

Note that I don't care about toy weapons one way or another, and neither would I like my daughters to end up in the sex industry.
Yet if someone chooses to do so, that I see nothing amoral about that, provided they make the choice themselves of course.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 3, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> What's immoral about stripping?
> Or what's immoral about 2 consenting adults exchanging sexual services for money?
> 
> Note that I don't care about toy weapons one way or another, and neither would I like my daughters to end up in the sex industry.
> Yet if someone chooses to do so, that I see nothing amoral about that, provided they make the choice themselves of course.


 
Dude. Stripper Dolls for children????


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 3, 2009)

My reply was towards Don's assertion that stripping itself is amoral.

I totally agree that no sane person would ever come up with this doll. Or at least not a parent imo. Whoever came up with the idea is dead stupid imo. If noone buys this doll, the company who made it will have learned a lesson about what their target demographic accepts.

Sexuality is something that (should) develop with age. The age where they play with dolls is NOT that age so I would object to my daughters having that doll.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2009)

Much as I agree with the professinal input from *Angel* above, I would just like to balance that out with the anecdote that I used to share a house with a couple of strippers and they were under-graduates at the same university as me.  Perfectly fine young women.

A pole dancing doll on the other hand ...  well.  I'm not quite "Outraged of Hemel Hempstead" about it but it is a sign of the times I'm sad to say.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 3, 2009)

How did weapons come up in a thread about a stripper doll?


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 3, 2009)

It should be noted that pole dancing is not automatically a form of stripping, it is also an increasingly popular form of exercise for both women and men.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 3, 2009)

sorry, my experience was the opposite.

while there were the occasional girls that were on drugs or hooking but most were not

most were single moms that had no other skills. but rather than collect welfare, they worked doing the only thing they could to feed thier kids.





Archangel M said:


> As much as people would like to believe the "strippers are just college girls making some money..." meme, 90% of strippers (my percentage estimate) I have ever dealt with were dope addicted, sexually abused as children, and many downright mentally ill women who are also hooking and associated with various criminal activities and/or being used as commodities by criminal organizations.
> 
> Toy weapons, on the other hand are as old as stick swords used by young boys as far back as any historian can find and when associated with being the "white hat"..."good guy"..."valorous knight"..etc. Can foster the principles of honor, duty, service and all the other things we "martial artists" here espouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 3, 2009)

Wish that were the case here...just grabbed another heroin junkie stripper with two warrants.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 3, 2009)

Well...we already have kids aspiring to be gangsta's & pimps when they grow up, might as well have them aspiring to be strippers as well. WTH? Who cares anyway....

I mean... who am I to judge? Children need no guidance from responsible adults. Hell, we got the TV, iPods, and the internet to sit them in front of and teach them the ethics that will get them by as adults. 

With no guidance other than toys and media...I've no doubt the children of today will grow up to be well-adjusted, responsible, productive members to society! 

The future's so bright, I gotta wear shades!


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 3, 2009)

I`d take a stripper over a politician any day


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 3, 2009)

Gee, anonymous negative rep? Thanks, I must be doing something right.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2009)

If you'd like to file an official complaint on it, procedure's in the TOS.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2009)

Considering that there are people out there who see pole dancing as a great form of exercise, it's not unusual to see this.  Some don't think only strippers pole dance.  Then again, some don't equal strippers to sluts, druggies, or rentawhores either.   

Course, some folks see Tae Bo as great self defense too......


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Well...we already have kids aspiring to be gangsta's & pimps when they grow up, might as well have them aspiring to be strippers as well. WTH? Who cares anyway....
> 
> I mean... who am I to judge? Children need no guidance from responsible adults. Hell, we got the TV, iPods, and the internet to sit them in front of and teach them the ethics that will get them by as adults.
> 
> ...



The best thing about it is they will be the ones taking care of you and I when we are older. (shudders)


----------



## crushing (Sep 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Course, some folks see Tae Bo as great self defense too......


 
Tae Bo isn't just about the sex?


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 3, 2009)

I've seen several sites talking about this product, but has anyone seen the actual site where it's being offered? Things I'd like to know before I get wound up about this are:

1) Is the product intended for a foreign market? Japan in particular has some weird, weird stuff for kids. 

2) Is it an ironic item intended for grownups?

3) Is it a photoshop? 

4) Does anyone actually know someone who would buy this toy for their kid? If yes, is that person financially in a position to buy toys for their kids?  In what store would they find this product?

I'm gonna wait for the Snopes verdict on this one.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The best thing about it is they will be the ones taking care of you and I when we are older. (shudders)


 
I'll eat a bullet first. 



CoryKS said:


> I've seen several sites talking about this product, but has anyone seen the actual site where it's being offered? Things I'd like to know before I get wound up about this are:
> 
> 1) Is the product intended for a foreign market? Japan in particular has some weird, weird stuff for kids.
> 
> ...


 
I believe it's a product of Japan at the moment. 

Perhaps it won't cause any harm. After all, Barbie was based on a German novelty doll that was a hooker and Barbies have had no negative repercussions on the females of our society. 
http://otal.umd.edu/~vg/mssp96/ms07/cult.htm


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2009)

Not a very good doll by Japan's standards.  I've seen better.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 3, 2009)

It seems like everyone is assuming this doll is meant for kids.  If it is, then I'd think it's in very poor taste.  However, when I first saw the picture of the doll, I was reminded of the type of stuff that stores like Spencer's carries.  They have a lot of sex-related, bodily noises, beer drinking, political gag gift stuff, and this doll looks like it'd be probably right up their alley.  I'd see the doll as something a stupid college frat guy would give as a joke to another.  Anyway, the point is that the doll could be geered towards adults.

Robyn


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 3, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I'll eat a bullet first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, but Barbie had a beach house and a bitchin' camaro and never had to work a day in her life.  This here's a working girl.  Ain't gonna be popular like Barbie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

a Pole dancing Doll :shrug:

Could you all excuse me for a minute while I go check outside my office widow for the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.:disgust:


----------



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> a Pole dancing Doll :shrug:
> 
> Could you all excuse me for a minute while I go check outside my office widow for the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.:disgust:


Its when you see a pole dancing DON, that you really have to worry...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Yeah, but Barbie had a beach house and a bitchin' camaro and never had to work a day in her life.  This here's a working girl.  Ain't gonna be popular like Barbie.


If Barbie's so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?


----------



## grydth (Sep 3, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> a Pole dancing Doll :shrug:
> 
> Could you all excuse me for a minute while I go check outside my office widow for the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.:disgust:



Guess your agency didn't get the word... due to the ever worsening state budget there are only 2 horsemen left, and even they can't get travel reimbursement anymore.... I hear the 2 that were laid off have joined the Chippendales.....

Speaking of pole dancing, state tax department will soon have an agent in each strip joint pulling dollar bills _out_ of the ladies' costumes...


----------



## grydth (Sep 3, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Wish that were the case here...just grabbed another heroin junkie stripper with two warrants.



Even if you are a policeman, you shouldn't be squeezing and caressing the ladies while they are performing!


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 3, 2009)

grydth said:


> Even if you are a policeman, you shouldn't be squeezing and caressing the ladies while they are performing!



The job does have its privileges. :rofl:


----------



## grydth (Sep 3, 2009)

Cirdan said:


> I`d take a stripper over a politician any day



In the USA there is too often a stripper _under_ our politicians... most frequently those seen publicly espousing 'family values'.


----------



## Carol (Sep 3, 2009)

Remember this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-412195/Tesco-condemned-selling-pole-dancing-toy.html


----------



## grydth (Sep 3, 2009)

Seems this is a bad idea whose time keeps not coming.......


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2009)

Do bear in mind tho' that the Daily Mail has sunk so deep as to be the eptiome of what a newspaper should not be - even the Sun has more credability (well, maybe not that far ... tho, then again, there is at least one page in the Sun that might be worth a look ).


----------



## Carol (Sep 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Do bear in mind tho' that the Daily Mail has sunk so deep as to be the eptiome of what a newspaper should not be - even the Sun has more credability (well, maybe not that far ).



Hey Suke, question for you, what kind of a shop is Tesco?  

It sounds like what we have over here as Super Wal-Marts or Super Targets.  Basically department stores where you can find low-to-mid-priced clothes, electronics, hardware, as well as the week's groceries.  

I think you folks call them "supermarkets" but over here a "supermarket" is just a big grocery store.  Just curious


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Its when you see a pole dancing DON, that you really have to worry...


 
:anic: the horror...the horror 



grydth said:


> Guess your agency didn't get the word... due to the ever worsening state budget there are only 2 horsemen left, and even they can't get travel reimbursement anymore.... I hear the 2 that were laid off have joined the Chippendales.....
> 
> Speaking of pole dancing, state tax department will soon have an agent in each strip joint pulling dollar bills _out_ of the ladies' costumes...


 
DAMN the things I miss when I delete the broadcast e-mails


----------



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> :anic: the horror...the horror


Damn straight! When you see that, just kiss it good bye...


----------



## David43515 (Sep 3, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> What's immoral about stripping?
> Or what's immoral about 2 consenting adults exchanging sexual services for money?
> 
> Note that I don't care about toy weapons one way or another, and neither would I like my daughters to end up in the sex industry.
> Yet if someone chooses to do so, that I see nothing amoral about that, provided they make the choice themselves of course.


 
All the religious arguments and comments about the spread of disease aside, fundementallty speaking the worst thing about it is that it encourages us to treat PEOPLE like THINGS..... to be used when, where, and how we wish, and then cast aside. And that is how just about every truly evil thing in life begins, treating people like things.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 4, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Its when you see a pole dancing DON, that you really have to worry...



My eyes!!!
It burns!!!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 4, 2009)

David43515 said:


> All the religious arguments and comments about the spread of disease aside, fundementallty speaking the worst thing about it is that *it encourages us to treat PEOPLE like THINGS*..... to be used when, where, and how we wish, and then cast aside. And that is how just about every truly evil thing in life begins, treating people like things.



I can certainly see the point of your argument. Treating people as things is certainly wrong. Yet I could make the same argument about how e.g.  cheerleading (or is that cheering?) makes men look at those women as things instead of human beings. It is up to us not to do that. Our reactions are our own responsibilities. If I would look at a strippers / prostitutes as things instead of a person, that would be my fault, and noone else's.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 4, 2009)

David43515 said:


> All the religious arguments and comments about the spread of disease aside, fundementallty speaking the worst thing about it is that it encourages us to treat PEOPLE like THINGS..... to be used when, where, and how we wish, and then cast aside. And that is how just about every truly evil thing in life begins, treating people like things.


 
I haven`t seen civilization threatened by eye candy yet..

History HAVE seen true evil rise from treating people like lesser beings.. like how the politically correct view strippers -human wrecks who always are involved in drug use, crime and generally undermining the moral fabric of society.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 4, 2009)

Its the Libertarian in me.

It should be no ones business if someone makes a chose to sell sex to another for money. One can sell their knowledge, and their labour, how is selling their body any different? This is not about imposing ones morality on another, this is about the right to control your body. By what right does anyone have to tell another what they can and can not do with their body?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> It&#8217;s the Libertarian in me&#8230;.
> 
> It should be no one&#8217;s business if someone makes a chose to sell sex to another for money. One can sell their knowledge, and their labour, how is selling their body any different? This is not about imposing ones morality on another, this is about the right to control your body. By what right does anyone have to tell another what they can and can not do with their body?


 
ummm...did I miss something...... has Dr Frankenstein (That's Fronk-in-steen ) got a hold of this thing and brought it to life...... It's a Doll it cannot choose to do anything with its body...its made of plastic.


Now if you will excuse me the Four horseman are here and we are having tea.


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2009)

Sigh....what people won't come up with to make a buck or two eh. Of course, just because someone may get this, doesn't mean that the child will turn into a stripper, no more than I jumped off a cliff like I saw on the Road Runner or hit someone on the head with a stick like you'd see in other cartoons, with the only side effect being a bunch of floating birds. Nor did I chase after my younger sister dressed as Jason or Michael Meyers. 

Oddly enough, I was flipping thru the TV stations a day or so ago, and saw an ad for this. Pay special attn. to that video, especially around the 1:20 mark. And then of course this. Hmm...lap and chair dancing, pole dancing and pole tricks, XXX power strip, and of course the hottie body boxing, which I'm sure is taught by a qualified person with martial arts or boxing exp., but thats another thread.

Sad as it may be, its 2009. You can't leave your house without seeing something that is, dare I say the evil word...offensive.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a hard time believing that the pole dancing doll is an actual consumer product, sold in actual toy stores.

What kind of parent would buy this for their kid? Maybe the Pageant Moms?

Take the kids out of the equation for a sec.... I think pole dancing is pretty awesome and makes exercise fun for a lot of ladies. You can pole dance and not be a stripper, too. It's a pretty athletic thing.

But not for the kids. A four year old shouldn't realize their sexuality and associate it with recreation in that manner, IMHO.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 4, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> ummm...did I miss something...... has Dr Frankenstein (That's Fronk-in-steen ) got a hold of this thing and brought it to life...... It's a Doll it cannot choose to do anything with its body...its made of plastic.
> 
> 
> Now if you will excuse me the Four horseman are here and we are having tea.


 
Damn it, will you please stop making sense??!!! It's down right confusing!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 4, 2009)

Toys have a serious impact on children. Along with "guidance" from their parents/mentors/peers they effect how they percieve themselves and their roles in society. The impact of these influences manifest in adulthood. 



> _"I know all about the differences between boys and girls,"_
> those of us sitting next to her gasped,
> _"Oh, no!"_
> The mother laughed and said,
> ...


 
http://www.spiritlakeconsulting.com/SLC/sharedfiles/library/devpsych/ecgender.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Damn it, will you please stop making sense??!!! It's down right confusing!


 
I'm sorry, Pestilence pointed that out and I was just reiterating what he...or she...or it....whatever the four horseman are...said


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 4, 2009)

Make sure you got an exra pot ready Xue, Famine tend to make the tea disappear right out of the cups. Last time I had the riders over War smashed the table with his axe because there were only one lump of sugar left and he likes it extra sweet.. with two. Death mostly just sits there, just occationally complaining about the headache he gets from Pestilence`s flies buzzing around inside his skull.


----------

